# New inroad oval and road course



## inkmanj41 (Jun 8, 2010)

50'x100 concrete oval and road course, we are also building a indoor carpet track to go along with our clay off road and clay oval track in guntersville Alabama at abrasion r/c
Www.abrasionsk8park.com
[email protected]
Hope to see you there
Next inroad race is july 3rd races start at 1pm
256-582-5077


----------

